# Drowning Plant Prior To Harvest



## Brimi (Aug 13, 2010)

I read i a post here that completely submerging a plant into water about a week prior to harvest should kickstart the fermenting process? Something about anaerobic process. Anybody tried this yet? - im going to try it in a couple of weeks, but would be nice to hear from more experienced guys.

My plan is:
2 weeks prior to harvest i will flush the plant every day. 1 week prior to harvest i will leave the plant in a bucket of pure water for the last week. 

Let me know how this works


----------



## 420God (Aug 13, 2010)

Good luck, I'm doing the oposite. I know you can cure them in water for a week after harvest to lock in the thc but I never heard of doing what your going to.


----------



## dewbzillla (Aug 13, 2010)

Ummm.... Why would you want to "ferment" your plants?

You want to flush the excess nutrients out of the soil, so that the plant will be forced to use up the elements it has stored in its leaves and other structures... This results in smoother tastier smoke after you've dried and cured the buds...

Flushing consists of giving plain water for the last couple weeks before you chop, but you still need to let the soil dry out between waterings... Don't let the soil stay super wet, you're just inviting mold and mildew to infest your grow.


----------



## 420God (Aug 13, 2010)

You want to decarbonize your plants with a nice slow dry and cure, not soak and destroy your weed basically. If you do what your telling us, chances are you're going to have some pretty rough smoke.


----------



## dewbzillla (Aug 13, 2010)

Yep... You're going to destroy your buds bigtime if you do what you say you plan to do.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 13, 2010)

Brimi, you should really listen to these peoples advice. Unless, that is.. you want to ruin your crop. That's all on you though.

Even during the last 2 weeks of flowering, which is when I stop giving nutes, and give only water.. I still wait until the soil is dry until I water them again. But what your saying is, your going to "flush" them EVERY day.. for two weeks straight?? yeah, your going to have problems man.

But again, its all on you. Good luck.. cause your going to need all the luck you can get.. if you do what your saying your thinking of doing.

Just trying to help.

peace.


----------



## Brimi (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Guys
Thanks for all the warnings ;O) - i am a pretty experienced grower and am very used to flushing my plants (it's hydro ebb & flow by the way). So i'm not just some first timer wanting to do something ekstra. Fermentation is what happens when you cure the plant, so my guess is that this can actually work - it will definitely not get to ruin the bud on such a short time.(and i will off course try this on just a couple of plants to be sure of that;O)) - Anyway - unless you actually tried it i think it's still worth a try - the guy that wrote the article about it was pretty serious about it.
I'll post again, when i'm in the know ;O)


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 13, 2010)

Brimi said:


> Hi Guys
> Thanks for all the warnings ;O) - i am a pretty experienced grower and am very used to flushing my plants (it's hydro ebb & flow by the way). So i'm not just some first timer wanting to do something ekstra. Fermentation is what happens when you cure the plant, so my guess is that this can actually work - it will definitely not get to ruin the bud on such a short time.(and i will off course try this on just a couple of plants to be sure of that;O)) - Anyway - unless you actually tried it i think it's still worth a try - the guy that wrote the article about it was pretty serious about it.
> I'll post again, when i'm in the know ;O)



ohhhhh... well that explains everything then. sheesh! why didn't you tell everyone that to begin with?!? I thought you were in a soil medium. But yeah, if your running a hydro system.. ehh I dunno. I don't want to give you any advice with that hydro setup as I don't have much hydro experience and I don't want to give you false information. The entire 4 or 5 years I've been growing.. I've always used soil. Main reason why I haven't tried a hydro setup is because I just don't have the room for a nice and proper hydro system.

In fact, I only grow two to three plants at a time.. as I only grow for my personal enjoyment/consumption and nobody else. I mean, I may smoke some of my buds with my stoner buddies.. but that's about it. and even then, I don't smoke much of mine when I do smoke with them. 

but yeah, now that you state that your using a hydro setup.. I guess it kinda makes sense now.


----------



## dewbzillla (Aug 13, 2010)

You seriously need to look up the definition of the word "fermentation". 
Fermentation is what happens when yeast consume the sugars in a fluid, creating alcohol. No fermentation happens to cannabis, neither in the drying nor in the curing stage.


----------



## Wordz (Aug 13, 2010)

this plan sounds like a great way to get moldy buds


----------



## Brimi (Aug 13, 2010)

Hehe, yes Ganja - saw that i had missed something out.
Wordz - yes, but i will have plenty of air flow on the plants during this.

Dewbzilla - I actually think you need to do just that. I think the process that happens when you cure the bud is fermentation. This is for instance also done to tobaco - that's why it's brown and not green.
Somebody else correct me if im wrong.


----------



## dewbzillla (Aug 13, 2010)

Well since you don't want to look it up for yourself, I did it for you. 

fer·men·ta·tion [fur-men-tey-shuhn]
&#8211;noun
1.	the act or process of fermenting.
2.	a change brought about by a ferment, as yeast enzymes, which convert grape sugar into ethyl alcohol.

Go ahead, try to "ferment" your plants... Haha.


----------



## bigman4270 (Aug 13, 2010)

dewbzillla said:


> Well since you don't want to look it up for yourself, I did it for you.
> 
> fer·men·ta·tion [fur-men-tey-shuhn]
> &#8211;noun
> ...


Here is a little info so that you may understand what the fermentation process is as it relates to MJ not Wine.

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog1231-harvesting-drying-curing-research-study.html


----------



## Brimi (Aug 13, 2010)

You need to look up some more dewbzilla. Try writing "fermenting tobaco" for instance and see what you get there. You don't have to go all "haha" - i just want to clear up the topic, and i think that you got only a small part of fermenting to your knowledge since this is definitely what you do to the bud when you cure it.


----------



## R2F (Aug 13, 2010)

It is a type of fermentation that's used in Tobacco leaf. When I lived out in the Carolinas I met a few people that had fields of tobacco. They dried their leaf slow to let it turn brown. (How anything dries at all in North and South Carolina is beyond me.. too much humidity, feels like you have to take a shower every hour). 

But anyway, they said if they dried it too quick, the tobacco dried green. Something about the natural bacteria in the leaf or on the leaf that converted starch to sugar. Green Tobac was smokable, but had a bad taste supposedly. (I never tried it). 

If a batch dried too quick they would wet it down and let it dry for a day or two to turn it brown.

In the case of Cannabis, you're not smoking starchy leaves (other than sweet leaf nubs that have a bunch of frost), so I can't see how this would apply to this plant.


----------



## Brimi (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Bigman - great reading you got there. Really a lot of great links and stuff - have bookmarked to come back to that later.

R2F - it applies to all plant matter - also the bud. Read the post from Bigman's link.


----------



## 420God (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey bigman that was a good post. I learned something new, not something I'm going to do because I want quality not speed but still informative to those that like to cut corners.


----------



## Brimi (Aug 13, 2010)

Just read this: Fermentation is strictly defined as any way of anaerobically degrade pyruvic acid and recycle NAD+ to keep glycolysis going. You can then categorize this process as lactic acid fermentation (where pyruvate accepts electrons from NADH directly and becomes lactate), alcoholic fermentation (where pyruvate is first decarboxylated to acetaldehyde which then accepts electrons from NADH to become ethanol) and others (which are much more obscure). So technically, human cells are able to carry out lactic acid fermentation. Liver cells also have the enzyme alcohol dehydrogenase (responsible for ethanol formation in yeast and other fungi), but we use it in the reverse direction so to speak to get rid of any alcohol which we consume by converting it to pyruvate. 
Plants however, can carry out alcoholic fermatation. They don't normally do it, because plants are usually in contact with oxygen. However, if you flood the root of a plant for about a week the cells are starved of oxygen, and because of this they will start carrying out alcoholic fermentation to survive.


----------



## gumball (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, I agree about the fermentation. It is a process that is tied to a lot in our natural world, not just making booze. A simple definition on fermentation does not disprove what brimi is going to do. But the end result for brimi will be a partially cured plant at harvest rather than just a cut up plant. Do some reading on fermentation, its there. There are a few who have totally drowned their plants for a couple weeks, and the plant never showed any stress, ANY! 

Good luck brimi, I think it will work for ya


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 13, 2010)

interesting reading
thanks guys


----------



## Brimi (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes - i learn stuff here too ;O)) I have set a plant up for flushing now, so i'll give it till next friday with flushing - then we'll drown her for a week to see how she responds to that - smoke report later on ;O))


----------



## orionhcca (Aug 13, 2010)

awsome grow


----------



## cowboylogic (Aug 14, 2010)

dewbzillla said:


> Well since you don't want to look it up for yourself, I did it for you.
> 
> fer·men·ta·tion [fur-men-tey-shuhn]
> &#8211;noun
> ...


I am sorry but the laugh is on all of you doubting this method. This is very legitimate way to cure weed.

Way to hook them up Big.


----------



## d.s.m. (Aug 14, 2010)

When I read the thread title, I figured it'd just be some more urban legend bullshit like driving iron nails into your stalks, but this is actually some very interesting reading.


----------



## PotPower (Aug 15, 2010)

Interesting
And what and how does this help the drying process?


----------



## Brimi (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi - thanks for your interest. I think it's very interesting too.

PotPower - this doesn't help your plant to dry - it give your plant a head start to start curing process even before harvest. This should give you even softer smoke that usually since a lot of the harsh stuff is allready gone at harvest time.


----------



## 420God (Aug 15, 2010)

Doesn't it take longer for them to dry since your not cutting off the water before harvest? I'd figure the cure time would be about the same either way if that were the case.


----------



## Brimi (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi 420God - yess - exactly that. I would never dry out my own plant before harvest. We are exactly trying to make the plant dry as slowly as possible without molding - at least i am. If you read all the material provided in the thread you'll understand why this is better. This will also greatly increase amount of THC, since other cannabinoids will degrade into THC during the curing.
But if you just want to dry the weed fast then you can let it dry out before harvest to make drying process fast - but it will make your weed weaker and harsher.


----------



## riddleme (Aug 16, 2010)

Glad all of you enjoyed my research and are trying it and discussing it, it works, I have smoked the results

I spend a lot of time either proving or disproving the myths, this one was proven real


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Aug 17, 2010)

Water+Plant+Submerging = Scary to me lol Only thing I'd try is water curing


----------



## riddleme (Aug 17, 2010)

NewbGrower^.^ said:


> Water+Plant+Submerging = Scary to me lol Only thing I'd try is water curing


water curing sucks, been there done that,

you don't submerge the plant, you simply drown the roots for 10 days


----------



## RanTyr (Aug 17, 2010)

Holy shit the first page is so full of misinformation and utter stupidity I didn't bother to read anymore. 

If you don't _really_ know what you're talking about, please don't speak. You just add another layer of stupid that is not needed on a site like this.


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Aug 17, 2010)

riddleme said:


> water curing sucks, been there done that,
> 
> you don't submerge the plant, you simply drown the roots for 10 days


K Ill remove that from the "Try" List lol Thanks for the heads up


----------



## bigman4270 (Aug 17, 2010)

RanTyr said:


> Holy shit the first page is so full of misinformation and utter stupidity I didn't bother to read anymore.
> 
> If you don't _really_ know what you're talking about, please don't speak. You just add another layer of stupid that is not needed on a site like this.


The only stupidity here is to stop at the first page and declare this thread of no use. If you had read the entire thread you would have read this research article showing this technique to be a viable process. That type of closed minded responses is what this site truly does not need. It is already full of forum hype and myths!

Here is the link again: https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog1231-harvesting-drying-curing-research-study.html You may not agree with it but ya can't say its misinformation.

Peace

Big


----------



## riddleme (Aug 17, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> The only stupidity here is to stop at the first page and declare this thread of no use. If you had read the entire thread you would have read this research article showing this technique to be a viable process. That type of closed minded responses is what this site truly does not need. It is already full of forum hype and myths!
> 
> Here is the link again: https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog1231-harvesting-drying-curing-research-study.html You may not agree with it but ya can't say its misinformation.
> 
> ...


You tell him Big, he f'd up DesertRats CO2 thread as well


----------



## 420God (Aug 17, 2010)

Now you guys convinced me to try it. Fuck it, I got a couple in pots I can spare. Smoke report in a month.


----------



## riddleme (Aug 17, 2010)

420God said:


> Now you guys convinced me to try it. Fuck it, I got a couple in pots I can spare. Smoke report in a month.


actually try smokin a bit right after you dry it (longer it dries the better, 2 weeks is better than 7 days) I have and it taste great even before the jars, tellin ya this shit works!


----------



## bigman4270 (Aug 17, 2010)

420God said:


> Now you guys convinced me to try it. Fuck it, I got a couple in pots I can spare. Smoke report in a month.


Right on brother. That's what its gonna take break away from some of the forum hype that gets passed around. Riddleme has been posting on here long enough and more than enough have tried some things he writes about and I have yet to see someone come back and say it didn't work. He isn't forcing anyone to do any of the things he post about. All he asks is that you try it before condemning anything or produce the research disproving it? 

Like I said before! You may not agree with it but ya can't say it's bad info. 

Peace

Big


----------



## cowboylogic (Aug 17, 2010)

Ran Tyr is just a troll. Best to just ignore him.


----------



## bigman4270 (Aug 17, 2010)

cowboylogic said:


> Ran Tyr is just a troll. Best to just ignore him.


Can't help myself some times.


----------



## Brimi (Aug 17, 2010)

Hehe, yes - but back to the drowning. I have just setup two plants for flushing now. They will be flushed for a whole week, and next week i will sit them in a bucket of water for another week. Looking very forward to try this. If it works it's worth a try. Pretty easy for me to test it with individual plants in the ebb and flow. Smoke report will follow from here too.


----------



## riddleme (Aug 17, 2010)

Brimi said:


> Hehe, yes - but back to the drowning. I have just setup two plants for flushing now. They will be flushed for a whole week, and next week i will sit them in a bucket of water for another week. Looking very forward to try this. If it works it's worth a try. Pretty easy for me to test it with individual plants in the ebb and flow. Smoke report will follow from here too.


10 to 12 days is better than a week, depending on the vigor of the plant it may not give up in 7 days


----------



## Brimi (Aug 17, 2010)

Ah - yes off course


----------



## PotPower (Aug 18, 2010)

I think I will do this to a few of my ladies come time.


----------



## rastakolnikov (Aug 18, 2010)

@riddleme: if you were to do this in a dwc would you just fill the reservoir with plain water and turn off the air? 
Or should i just leave the roots in the nute solution with no air til i would usually flush (i generally don't flush for more than 5 days) and then replace with the water


----------



## riddleme (Aug 18, 2010)

have a friend that did it for 12 days and yes he just filled tanks with water and turned off the air, was smokable right after drying


----------



## rastakolnikov (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info, really appreciate your threads


----------



## endogarden (May 6, 2011)

Sorry to bump such an old thread, but I am on day 2 of week 8, and I want to try drowning. I have (3) 3x3 flood trays on the floor of my grow tent on 5" wood blocks, the drains are blocked off. The trays can be filled about 5"-6" high, which is significantly lower than the top of the rootpots my botanicare coco coir is in. 

If I want to drown the 11, 13, and 15 plants in each of the 3 trays, can I just flood the trays, and constantly keep topping them up by top feeding the root pots? Or is coco too well aerated for so short a tray?

Also I have concerns from bekindbud's experiment/experience:





> Originally Posted by *bekindbud*
> My plant really sucked up the Water/Mol alot quicker than just water. I had to top her off a few times. Yesterday morning I topped her off and it wasnt much but it seems to stop sucking water and this morning when I checked the plant her top of the cola was very flimsy like. Reason I say that is that before I drowned my plant the bud was very tight, dense and hard. So I didnt know why this morning the top was all sqwishy like, so I said thats all and chopped.
> 
> The bud overall IMO is sweet fresh smelling and sticky. It seems to have changed alittle with smell during the process. Also not as dense as it was a few days ago but I am not sure why it got flimsy today. Anyone think or know why?





Does anyone who has drowned before (no ghosts please) know know why the bud lost density? Also could it have affected dry weight?

Any help or information would be greatly appreciated, I am in the process of aquiring a secret jardin dry tent to put the multi-level fabric growbox dry net I already have inside of. 

I have zero space for curing or drying and this seems like the best plan for me, as it is collapsable and light tight. The room I plan to keep it in stays 40%rh and 65-75F. I plan on exhausting it with a 4" duct booster fan (on a fan speed controller if necessary) and a homemade carbon filter, and putting a 30pt dehumidifier inside (to be used if necessary).

I'm trying to sort out the near future of my plants and I think wisdom dwells on these pages. 

So if you have any thoughts on these matters let me know, the citrus girls appreciate it.


----------



## Brimi (May 7, 2011)

endogarden said:


> Sorry to bump such an old thread, but I am on day 2 of week 8, and I want to try drowning. I have (3) 3x3 flood trays on the floor of my grow tent on 5" wood blocks, the drains are blocked off. The trays can be filled about 5"-6" high, which is significantly lower than the top of the rootpots my botanicare coco coir is in.
> 
> If I want to drown the 11, 13, and 15 plants in each of the 3 trays, can I just flood the trays, and constantly keep topping them up by top feeding the root pots? Or is coco too well aerated for so short a tray?
> 
> ...


I never saw any change in density of buds - really don't think 10 days of drowning can make the dense buds very loose. Anyways - i never experienced it. All i can say is that you need to completely keep air away from roots for 10 full days - after that the bud is smokable. No flushing or anything - just dry and smoke. (you will still gain a lot from a slow drying and cure)


----------



## endogarden (May 8, 2011)

Brimi said:


> I never saw any change in density of buds - really don't think 10 days of drowning can make the dense buds very loose. Anyways - i never experienced it. All i can say is that you need to completely keep air away from roots for 10 full days - after that the bud is smokable. No flushing or anything - just dry and smoke. (you will still gain a lot from a slow drying and cure)


Thank you very much for the response. I suppose I will try drowning them as I described, filling the flood trays and just constantly topping them up every few hours or as often as I can. 

Thanks as well for the reassurance, as I am a bit wary to test this on my whole crop, but I firmly believe it makes sense after thinking over the science for a few days. 

I figure, even if it doesn't work for me (or I accidentally mess it up), I just chop em down as I would anyways, so no harm no foul, that's why I wanted to find out an experienced opinion on whether drowning might cause negative effects on the final product for some reason.


----------



## Halfwatt (May 10, 2011)

you need to do your research dew. cannibus starts to convert sugars into starches as soon as the roots stop getting oxygen. its a natural fermentation process.


----------



## jacknpurp (May 10, 2011)

after reading all this i didnt see a final report? did the drowning have any better effects?


----------



## Brimi (May 10, 2011)

jacknpurp said:


> after reading all this i didnt see a final report? did the drowning have any better effects?


I do it every time - it definitely has great effects.


----------



## riddleme (May 11, 2011)

jacknpurp said:


> after reading all this i didnt see a final report? did the drowning have any better effects?


It works, no matter how you do it, it works


----------



## kolz2788 (May 18, 2011)

Well, looks like I'll be going with the drowning on my grow


----------



## ChronicObsession (May 18, 2011)

This is awesome? I mean, drowning mah plant when she's got close to der cultivation moment?


----------



## endogarden (May 18, 2011)

UPdate: I am on day 6 of drowning in 12/12, in Week 10 of flowering on a supposed 8-9 week strain (they didn't look finished until halfway through week 9, a few days ago, when the lower branches started getting too heavy to support their weight and are now facing the ground, though still connected and alive), and they show no signs of drooping, though they are drinking an inch or two of water out of the trays every day. I am not feeding them at all, just plain RO water in the trays, plus whatever ppm leached out of the coco, the water was around 500ppm when I checked it a few days ago, so they may be eating still. Some plants are turning purple from using all their leaves' nitrogen.

Maybe it is not working, but I'm holding out until day 10 to judge. Also, I plan on leaving them in the dark for 72 hours after then stop drinking, if they ever do. I think this will combine death techniques, drowning them to begin curing fermentation, and darkness, signaling death and extra tricome production. And if that doesn't work, at least they will have darkness to die in once they are droopy.

P.S. I'm kicking a cough and yellow green goo in nose sickness, before they are cut, dried, and cured....I want to enjoy this, not be sick.


----------



## Lat33n (May 18, 2011)

After the drowning, are you doing your trimming before or after the drying process. I've heard both sides , which do you guys prefer ?


----------



## endogarden (May 18, 2011)

Lat33n said:


> After the drowning, are you doing your trimming before or after the drying process. I've heard both sides , which do you guys prefer ?


I've done both, and let me tell you, I will never dry trim again. I know some people feel that the leaves protect the tricomes, but if you handle your drying plants properly it shouldn't matter. And if you are not careful when trimming dry, you will break off tons of tricomes as well. The plant is more forgivable and pliable when wet. I think it is so much easier to trim wet, it outweighs any potential benefits of trimming dry.

Also I think people cut off too much leave material, in order to try to "make it prettier" and also maybe make up for potential bad dry/cures, as the leaves will have more chlorophyll if they aren't properly processed. If they are properly processed, then those sugar leaves have a ton of tricomes on them, and won't taste bad. I clip whatever part of the sugar leaf that doesn't have concentrated tricomes coating it. I am not going to remove large masses of tricomes from my buds, I feel it's foolish. Even if you are making hash later, there will still be enough, unless that is a main focus for you, then I would remove all the tricome laden sugar leaves for extraction. I remember a thread on sativas which don't grow very thick buds, but their sugar leaves contain higher levels of THC than the bud even.

I am still on the fence whether or not I will use my Trimbox machine for all of the bud this time. I think I will do some test branches when the time comes and decide.

I'm going to repost my post on the Trimbox, since it was pretty much ignored when it was originally posted, and I feel it has good points for pondering/debate. I've left it unedited, though I have formed new opinions on the necessity of not removing sugar leaves, and I think the Trimbox leaves just about the right amount intact, while providing a good amount of hashy trim and amazing trimbox grill hash (scissor-less scissor hash).



endogarden said:


> Okay so, I have used the Trimpro Trimbox, which is the smallest $900 Trim Pro, it also comes with it's own table if you pay like $1400. I just clamp mine to a workbench, or attached it's brackets to something wooden you can screw into. Either way, it works rather well. It comes with a bag for collecting trimmed leaf parts, or you can install it in a rubbermaid or barrel top by cutting a hole and clamping it on, to accomplish the same thing.
> 
> In my opinion, the lack of trimming personally, or paying others to do it, makes any potential perceived loss in visual quality (from there being partial leaves left) completely worth it, 110%. Actually I find the leaves are easy to remove as the bud cures (see below *).
> 
> ...


----------



## kolz2788 (May 18, 2011)

endogarden said:


> UPdate: I am on day 6 of drowning in 12/12, in Week 10 of flowering on a supposed 8-9 week strain (they didn't look finished until halfway through week 9, a few days ago, when the lower branches started getting too heavy to support their weight and are now facing the ground, though still connected and alive), and they show no signs of drooping, though they are drinking an inch or two of water out of the trays every day. I am not feeding them at all, just plain RO water in the trays, plus whatever ppm leached out of the coco, the water was around 500ppm when I checked it a few days ago, so they may be eating still. Some plants are turning purple from using all their leaves' nitrogen.
> 
> Maybe it is not working, but I'm holding out until day 10 to judge. Also, I plan on leaving them in the dark for 72 hours after then stop drinking, if they ever do. I think this will combine death techniques, drowning them to begin curing fermentation, and darkness, signaling death and extra tricome production. And if that doesn't work, at least they will have darkness to die in once they are droopy.
> 
> P.S. I'm kicking a cough and yellow green goo in nose sickness, before they are cut, dried, and cured....I want to enjoy this, not be sick.



I feel ya on being sick man, I got some bronchitis right now or some shit, just some minor chest congestion...

I hope your final stages turn out well


----------



## Lat33n (May 18, 2011)

Thanks endogarden for your response, very informative


----------



## endogarden (May 19, 2011)

Lat33n said:


> Thanks endogarden for your response, very informative


No problem dude, hope I helped


----------



## Feelinit (May 19, 2011)

During the 10 day soak do you guys keep the lights 12/12?


----------



## riddleme (May 20, 2011)

yes lights at 12/12, but please remember you CAN NOT assign a day limit you MUST wait till the plant stops wicking water


----------



## Feelinit (May 21, 2011)

Cool thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Honkeycorn (May 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I just skimmed through this thread and was wondering if there is any part of this process that could be applied to soil grows aswell?

Correct me if im wrong, but it sounds like the trick is to drown the root system in water only for +/- 10 days. To make the plant oxygen starved to get these better results we crave through the decarbolization process? 

Could you use this process with soil? Basically just doing a really good flush period?

Like 2L`s a day for a 5gal bucket for a week or two? Really keeping the soil wet and drowning the roots for the duration?
*
*


----------



## All I Do Iz Grow N Smoke (May 21, 2011)

never drown your plants. lol


----------



## Skyhigh88 (May 28, 2011)

All I Do Iz Grow N Smoke said:


> never drown your plants. lol


 Are you dumb or just didnt read the thread?????


----------



## Feelinit (Jun 1, 2011)

Bit confused still. Do I start the drown when they are done, or when I think they are about 10 days out.

Thx


----------



## endogarden (Jun 1, 2011)

Feelinit said:


> Bit confused still. Do I start the drown when they are done, or when I think they are about 10 days out.
> 
> Thx


I drowned after they were "ready" in my eyes, but I was mistaken, and when the drown took 14 days, they matured to a point I would've missed out on if I had chopped them regularly. I realized have been harvesting too early on all of my crops, I feel this is an unfortunate trend among many growers, caused by poor information (50% amber bs), and an untrained eye for ripeness. I got a lot of good info from https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html

They went from most looking like this: 
, 

to looking like (WARNING: These images brought to you by Snow Storm Ultra, [the most awesome liquid I have ever bought] BEWARE the SNOWMAN, he could be hiding in any nug, but as it is so snowy, he is completely invisible! But in all seriousness, that shit is so good, I'm getting a SSU tattoo on my face. And I'm definitely getting some Purple Max since I found the Grapefruit turns purply, and now I know the company is as legit as it comes, I've used Bushmaster and SSU, both are amazingly effective, so I assume Purple Max is going to be awesome as well.)

this:
,

and this (behold the Snowman!):



I felt like I had been picking green tomatoes all this time. But now that I am prepared with knowledge and experience, I am going to order a shit ton of 3.5gal buckets and lids to make individual drowning chambers for each plant, instead of drowning them in an open tray, as the water was FUCKING DISGUSTING by the time 14 days roll by and they were chopped. I had a 1 man bleach party for like 3 days. Things are finally sanitary again, and my new crop of girls are in Week 8 of Veg and looking great, I've been foliar Bushmastering the hell out of them for a week, like once every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Feelinit (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow great buds, and thx for the great post. I wondered if they would continue to mature after the drowning.

Well mine are pretty much done, and I'm going to start the drown this weekend.

I have not flushed at all either.... Hope this is ok

I may be over-ripe by the time they stop wicking.

I too am a fan of the Zeus post, and have read it a few times.


----------



## Feelinit (Jun 1, 2011)

Now you got me thinking about lids too. Get ready for the stank huh.


----------



## endogarden (Jun 1, 2011)

I didn't flush before drowning, and the ppm of the water was around 500ppm for the first 4 days or so, until enough water disappeared (still not sure where exactly, my guess is: plants drank some, dehumidifier ate some, light/heat [80-87F] evaporated some) that when I topped up my trays the ppm dropped below 100, then the plants were drinking plain RO water with minor amounts of nutes left in it, essentially flushing. 

Near the end, I became skeptical that the roots were still getting oxygen, and it was suggested that maybe they were getting it from the fresh RO water when I topped up the trays each day. So, I used HELLA propane boiling large soup pot after soup pot of water to remove the O2 and topped up the trays over the course of a few hours (Haven't got the gas bill yet, should be interesting). 

I am still not clear on what an over ripe plant looks like, I had some further along than others at chop @ Week 10.5, some turned dark purple from eating all the Nitrogen, some stayed mostly green, some a purple yellow fan leaf gradient, some even had pink tips and streaks in the sugar leaves. I love them all, but would like to see some pics of an over ripe plant (alive & wet, and cut & dried) so that I can determine which is most ideal of the various stages I had.

As far as lids, check this out, it's the best deal I've found: 

3.5gal Buckets (they have other sizes if you need as well) http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?sku=1934&catid=752
Universal Lids for 3.5, 5, and 6 gal Buckets http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?sku=2399&catid=686

The smell was unbeliveably bad, I pray it is something that went wrong with my particular setup, and that this doesn't happen to you or anyone else, it was sooooo foul. That's why I MUST get buckets to contain it, because the magic cure is so worth it, I will always drown from now on. Bud was smokable immediately after drying for 5-6 days in 64-75F and 40-50%RH in SJ Dark Dryer Tent with a growbox hanging layered drying rack inside and an 8" duct fan with a homemade "pillow" fish carbon filter and with the bottom part of the tent partially unzipped and the intake of a 30pt dehumidifier stuck in against the partially open flap. I had all 6 layers packed to the brim and branches hanging on the sides, with more to be cut down after they matured a slight bit more in their newly spacious lighted areas (since I had removed the larger buds above them; I cut branches at a time, not the whole plant).

<---------------Super #1 Fan of Snow Storm Ultra & Drowning + Instant delicious smooth crystal filled smoke

Well back to more trimming.


----------



## Feelinit (Jun 1, 2011)

Good deal, sounds like it worked like a charm. 

Your hardcore about boiling the top off water. No oxygen in there for sure.

Well I decided to start the drowning. I use ebb and flow but in multiflow buckets. Good thing I only have 4 girls. The buckets are 2.5gal, I went to home cheapo and got 5 gal buckets, and they are currently drowning.

Im not sure exactly what over-ripe looks like either, hopefully I wont find out.

I saw the HELLA and immediately thought of the bay area where I grew up. Too funny.

This is my second harvest 1st was 10 years ago. First time in hydro. My yields suffered because of root aphids, after this chop my flower room will soon be free of those fuckers.

My plants REAK soooo good too RP Sour Cush. Sooo much resin!!!!!!

Cant wait to smoke shit I grew!!!!!!


----------



## endogarden (Jun 1, 2011)

Feelinit said:


> Good deal, sounds like it worked like a charm.
> 
> Your hardcore about boiling the top off water. No oxygen in there for sure.


It was Riddlem3's idea/suggestion.



Feelinit said:


> Well I decided to start the drowning. I use ebb and flow but in multiflow buckets. Good thing I only have 4 girls. The buckets are 2.5gal, I went to home cheapo and got 5 gal buckets, and they are currently drowning.


They have lids for those buckets for like $1-2, you can cut a slit down the middle with a razor knife, and make a hole as big as your stalk, then bend and slide the lid on around the stalk and seal it.



Feelinit said:


> Im not sure exactly what over-ripe looks like either, hopefully I wont find out.


Maybe some helpful someone will post a pic for us.



Feelinit said:


> I saw the HELLA and immediately thought of the bay area where I grew up. Too funny.


What cracks me up is when I heard some highschool kids saying "hecka" on the bus one time.



Feelinit said:


> This is my second harvest 1st was 10 years ago. First time in hydro. My yields suffered because of root aphids, after this chop my flower room will soon be free of those fuckers.


Damn that's quite a time gap, welcome back. And eww root aphids, I had a small infestation on my clones, I got rid of them by running each clone under water in the bathtub and rinsing out the tray, until all the critters went down the drain. They must suck at reproducing, because that was the last I saw of them (knock wood).



Feelinit said:


> My plants REAK soooo good too RP Sour Cush. Sooo much resin!!!!!!
> 
> Cant wait to smoke shit I grew!!!!!!


Mmmmmmm kush sooooo good. Maybe in CA we could have a medicine swap. These must exist somewhere, where everyone comes, displays their recommendation for entrance, and then can trade medicine with other patients for a few hours. I just can't imagine the joy of trading amazing homegrown gram for gram and collecting like 10-25 types, it would really be amazing. Maybe everyone's still too sketched out, though I've been to cannabis trade shows and such where there was a large attendance and people smoked on premises in designated areas. Though the undercover element was present and obvious (to me), they didn't overtly do anything malicious (that I'm aware of) and everyone had a good time and learned.


----------



## Feelinit (Jun 10, 2011)

Well day 9 I chopped seemed to have stopped wicking.

But Endo straight up dude that water stank!!!! I have a a serious weak stomach for this shit smell. I had to run out of the bathroom many times as the smell was killing me. The tub is where it all where the shit water got 86'd.

I clipped a bud and quick dried it and I got mad ripped. It's already dank even after a quick dry.

Can't wait for the dry, and jarring to go down.

So stoked that I got fucked up off of herb I grew!!!!!!!!!

I'm hoping that shit water is ok, the bud smoked great, but that water is RANK!

To bad riddleme left mad props to him for this method. 

Peace


----------



## Feelinit (Jun 10, 2011)

A med swap would be sweet. Never been to a weed meet.

Thanks for all your tips. How do I give rep lol. Still never figured all that rep shit out.


----------



## mattman (Jun 12, 2011)

Okay let me get this all straight...

Say its getting closet to harvest, say two weeks until harvest, I want to cure the plants before cutting.

I take the Snow, spices, or w/e. Mix with my water (should it be distilled?). I flood the plants in the soil over and over, or place the bucket in a larger bucket with a lid and let it sit for two weeks maybe more? 

would changing the water out say every two days help eliminate the terrible smell? Once this is complete, I can directly cut the plant down and trim wet.

any additions subtractions to these statements/questions would be helpful with rep!


----------



## cocobitzz (Jun 12, 2011)

Convenient this was posted up. I did a road trip to Trinity Center last summer and picked this tip up. I tried a side by side, flooding one plant and flushing the other like normal. The uncured smoke of the flooded/drowned plant is exceptionally sweet, it almost coats the throat with a sugary layer, while the flushed plant is mediocre smoke, as in kind of harsh and tasteless.


This isn't the kind of thing you can't post pictures to prove, but I know my smoke, and a side by side of clones proved that flooded weed for 1-2 weeks before hand is EXCEPTIONALLY BETTER OFF THE BAT. Can't wait to see how a 1/2 zed of this cures up.


----------



## ssj4jonathan (Jun 12, 2011)

Brimi left this thread hanging, so thanks (endogarden) for reviving and finishing this cliff hanger thread. Anyways, those before and after pictures look great! The 2 weeks of extra 12/12 combined with drowning made all the difference. IMHO, I'd rather have over ripened purple buds, with all building blocks depleted, than green buds that were prematurely chopped. One quick question: Is it too risky to drown a soil container for 2 weeks? Even if you change out the water every so often with freshly boiled water? 

I posted a thread asking how long does it take before suffocation set in but no one knew or cared to comment. This thread pretty much answered all my questions. Great tip guys, will commit this idea to the long term memory and put it to use one day...


----------



## Feelinit (Jun 12, 2011)

mattman said:


> Okay let me get this all straight...
> 
> Say its getting closet to harvest, say two weeks until harvest, I want to cure the plants before cutting.
> 
> ...


You want to drown until the plant stops wicking. I started the drown when the plants were just about 5-7 days from chop.

I would not replace the water as you want no oxygen in there (stagnant)

I used ro water not ph'ed. You can you tap too, no need for additives just water, and no airstones.

I trimmed all fan leaves and hung, then three days later I completed trimming and re- hung (still on stems) until dry then jar up.


----------



## Feelinit (Jun 12, 2011)

You don't flood you drown. Keep them in water 24/7 at 12/12, up to bottom of stems.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 12, 2011)

Does this increase weight at all? Has anyone considered drowning with molasses?


----------



## Feelinit (Jun 12, 2011)

Not sure on either, this was my first go at it.


----------



## Feelinit (Jun 12, 2011)

Top off to ensure no roots get oxygen


----------



## mattman (Jun 13, 2011)

DankBudzzz said:


> Does this increase weight at all? Has anyone considered drowning with molasses?


One of the posters used a product called snow storm in the drowning process I believe. His pictures looked believable, so I'm guessing that it would help sweeten them up.


----------



## Al Dente (Jun 14, 2011)

Can someone explain how this works? How would drowning the roots force fermentation in the leaves and buds? I thought respiration would happen in the leaves not the roots, so even though you cut off oxygen in the roots the leaves still get plenty?Anyway, not trying to say it doesn't work but I'd like to understand how.


----------



## riddleme (Jun 15, 2011)

read my truth about flushing thread as it explains it


----------



## ws23v21g (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok...So when do you start the drowning? Do you wait untill chop day or do you try to time it so the drowning is done by chop day? Does the plant continue to ripen while this is going on? How do you time the harvest window?


----------



## endogarden (Jun 15, 2011)

ws23v21g said:


> Ok...So when do you start the drowning? Do you wait untill chop day or do you try to time it so the drowning is done by chop day? Does the plant continue to ripen while this is going on? How do you time the harvest window?


I started when I thought they were done. Took 14 days to finally drown them completely, they ripened and thickened while this was happening. The water was very disgusting at the end.



DankBudzzz said:


> Does this increase weight at all? Has anyone considered drowning with molasses?


Yes, I believe bekindbud tried it above if you read back in the thread, and it was also very disgusting smelling.




mattman said:


> One of the posters used a product called snow storm in the drowning process I believe. His pictures looked believable, so I'm guessing that it would help sweeten them up.


Well, I am that poster, but I did not drown with Snow Storm Ultra, I just used it as a foliar feed during the whole flowering stage, at the end of which, I drowned the plants. 

I do not think adding SSU makes bud sweeter, unless you mean like "Dude, sweet!", not this tastes sweet, like oranges. My pictures are 100% real I assure you, although they are so THCrystally I can see how you might be skeptical 



Drowning works amazingly, I am redesigning my system to be able to drown better with less mess/smell. Having the equivalent of 4 week cured bud (my opinion) after 2 weeks of cure is amazing...


----------



## KOOdO (Jun 15, 2011)

lol water curing has nothing to do with submerging the roots hah. u flush like normal hrvest nd trim like normal. but than instead of jar curing u jr cure IN water... the thc trichomes are NOT water soluble... but the plant matter does break down in the water.. so after water curing. u than dry the bud out and it will be cured apprently faaster than normal. this is my opinion no one has to tke it seriuosly


----------



## Al Dente (Jun 15, 2011)

I didn't see anything in that thread about whether the roots are needed to get oxygen uptake in the foliage (it seems like leaves could just absorb it directly from the air), which was my question. If I missed it please point it out to me.

Aside from that, if the point of this is to prevent mineral uptake in the roots and/or induce fermentation in the roots causing them to produce alcohol which would then be taken up to the leaves and flowers, why not just cut the plant off at the base and stick the stem in a container with some water to which a little booze has been added?


----------



## Shadydude (Jun 17, 2011)

I really want to try this method, but I am using a 2 gallon smart pot in a pc case. The pc case is barely big enough to fit my smart pot.
Since I can't use a bucket because one wont fit in my pc case, do you think if I use a 3 or 5 gallon grow bag and fill it with water with that work as well?

Here is a video of my plant in a smart pot
Please help.

[video=youtube;-tE0z-1vUII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tE0z-1vUII[/video]


----------



## riddleme (Jun 18, 2011)

Shadydude said:


> I really want to try this method, but I am using a 2 gallon smart pot in a pc case. The pc case is barely big enough to fit my smart pot.
> Since I can't use a bucket because one wont fit in my pc case, do you think if I use a 3 or 5 gallon grow bag and fill it with water with that work as well?
> 
> Here is a video of my plant in a smart pot
> ...


You can simply overwater it , ie: water 4 times a day


----------



## Shadydude (Jun 18, 2011)

overwater 4 times a day for 1 or 2 weeks?


----------



## nickhdsn (Jun 21, 2011)

idk if that would work the point is to drown the roots no oxygen if you water it 4 times a day it will still breathe?


----------



## endogarden (Jun 23, 2011)

nickhdsn said:


> idk if that would work the point is to drown the roots no oxygen if you water it 4 times a day it will still breathe?


Mine seemed to be getting air from the fresh RO water I kept topping them up with each day, so I finally boiled the few last top ups before applying them, to prevent any o2 from getting to the roots. I believe buckets with lids for each pot are the way to go, I will experiment this round and let you all know how it compares to drowning in open 3x3 trays.


----------



## Feelinit (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds good!!


----------



## Brimi (Jun 30, 2011)

In soil i put the entire pot into a bucket to submerge soil and pot completely. I think just overwatering will still leave some air for the plant which would probably make the process take longer time. After 10 full days in a bucket smoke is sweet (i still cure in jars for some months after, but weed is definitely very smokable after a quick dry).

And for all of those who still asks for a smoke report i can guarantee that this works and smoke turns softer than i have ever tried. I do this every time i harvest a plant. About 10 days before i think plant will be perfekt i submerge the pot - leaving it under the lights (actually i pull the plant a bit in the back, but still under lights). After 10 days plant will be pretty good to smoke after a quick dry (again - don't quick dry if you can help it).


----------



## whileilaydying (Jun 30, 2011)

ive seen side by side same strain, plant time and everything and the water cured half wasnt even nearly a third of what the regular dried cured buds were. i mean sure its an interesting idea, but pratical?


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 30, 2011)

Should I do this with my auto. It's on day 55 and has about two weeks left... Also, would it affect the humitidy drastically since I have regular photoperiod plants only in there 4th week of flowering? Any advice?


----------



## rawrfox (Jul 1, 2011)

didnt read the whole thread but i have read a thread somewhere before about someone doing this , it basicly was to cut the cure process out completly you submerge the plant for whatever timeframe and then let it dry out completly , then just smoke it without curing and it comes out tasting almost just like cured bud but not quite as well , something to this extent. cant quote me though cuz this was a long time ago that i read that other topic wish i had bookmarked it sry.


----------



## mattman (Jul 1, 2011)

DankBudzzz said:


> Should I do this with my auto. It's on day 55 and has about two weeks left... Also, would it affect the humitidy drastically since I have regular photoperiod plants only in there 4th week of flowering? Any advice?


Why not? Drown that bitch... as far as humidity, yes it will affect humidity substantially.


----------



## Brimi (Jul 2, 2011)

DankBudzzz said:


> Should I do this with my auto. It's on day 55 and has about two weeks left... Also, would it affect the humitidy drastically since I have regular photoperiod plants only in there 4th week of flowering? Any advice?


Sure you can put them in drowning. You can make an easy lid to keep humidity down. If in soil you'll probably lower the allover humidity in the room instead since that soil was adding to humidity before putting the plastic cover over it. Since we're drowning the plant anyway this will not cause any harm to the plant by now.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey quick question to those that have been preharvest fermenting, has anyone in the last couple of months found a way to make the water smell not so nasty :/ 

Im guessing that its smelling bad from bacteria so could you put H2O2 in the water just like hydro growers do?


----------



## Brimi (Sep 12, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Hey quick question to those that have been preharvest fermenting, has anyone in the last couple of months found a way to make the water smell not so nasty :/
> 
> Im guessing that its smelling bad from bacteria so could you put H2O2 in the water just like hydro growers do?


Water smelling is ok. Just throw it out after usage. I do this every now and then. Normally i just harvest, but for the special christmas stash i drown the plant. There's a small article about it here: Drowning a marijuana plant
Don't think you should add H2O2 to the water as it will add oxygene working against what we are trying to do - anaerobe processes (meaning no oxygene)


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Sep 12, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Water smelling is ok. Just throw it out after usage. I do this every now and then. Normally i just harvest, but for the special christmas stash i drown the plant. There's a small article about it here: Drowning a marijuana plant
> Don't think you should add H2O2 to the water as it will add oxygene working against what we are trying to do - anaerobe processes (meaning no oxygene)


Mhmmm ran across that website and riddlemes flushing thread as well as this one. Have you noticed any negatives from drowning vs just regular harvesting?


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 12, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Don't think you should add H2O2 to the water as it will add oxygene working against what we are trying to do - anaerobe processes (meaning no oxygene)


I would think that using hydrogen peroxide the first time to knock out anything in the dirt would be good, but no more then the first day of drowning. I plan on doing this to one of my plants when they're ready.


----------



## ru4r34l (Sep 12, 2011)

Just chiming in, I started my drowning on Friday September 9th and my ladies will be drowned for 7 days under 12/12 400W HPS lamp, and from Friday September 16th to Wednesday September 21st the ladies will be drowned with no light cycles, and harvest is on the Wednesday.

regards,


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Sep 12, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> Just chiming in, I started my drowning on Friday September 9th and my ladies will be drowned for 7 days under 12/12 400W HPS lamp, and from Friday September 16th to Wednesday September 21st the ladies will be drowned with no light cycles, and harvest is on the Wednesday.
> 
> regards,


Checked out your grow very nice plants! Can you post some pics of them closer to the end of drowning/before you chop? I'm interested to see what the leaves/buds look like before drowning and after (in addition to the pictures posted here already).


----------



## Brimi (Sep 13, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Checked out your grow very nice plants! Can you post some pics of them closer to the end of drowning/before you chop? I'm interested to see what the leaves/buds look like before drowning and after (in addition to the pictures posted here already).


The drowned plants look as if it suddenly turned fall. I give them 10 full days though. Not sure when it's supposed to be done scientifically, but ten days definitely works.
I wouldn't us hydrogene peroxide. Done this hundreds of times without. Why waste hydrogene peroxide on this? - anaerobe processes are supposed to start - this will make smell. If there's no smell there's no anaerobe process and job wouldn't work like it should.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Sep 13, 2011)

Brimi said:


> The drowned plants look as if it suddenly turned fall. I give them 10 full days though. Not sure when it's supposed to be done scientifically, but ten days definitely works.
> I wouldn't us hydrogene peroxide. Done this hundreds of times without. Why waste hydrogene peroxide on this? - anaerobe processes are supposed to start - this will make smell. If there's no smell there's no anaerobe process and job wouldn't work like it should.


Thanks for tip, why don't you drown every harvest if it's smoother and tastier?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 13, 2011)

this was a good read. thanks riddleme. i'll def try this out when it's time.


----------



## Brimi (Sep 14, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Thanks for tip, why don't you drown every harvest if it's smoother and tastier?


I don't notice much difference when i vape which i do 90% of the time.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Sep 15, 2011)

Sweet  thanks for the info brimi! Btw what kind of vape do you have? I used to have a hotbox and sold it to a friend in need. Looking to get another here in the next couple of months but dont know if i should get another hot box (i like it) or something else. Not looking to spend volcano money quite yet though.


----------



## Brimi (Sep 15, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Sweet  thanks for the info brimi! Btw what kind of vape do you have? I used to have a hotbox and sold it to a friend in need. Looking to get another here in the next couple of months but dont know if i should get another hot box (i like it) or something else. Not looking to spend volcano money quite yet though.


Hi Blazed - no problem. Yes - i have the Volcano. It's really excellent. I have only tried a VapirOne that really sucked. It's still in my drawer. Used it 5 times and put it to a loong sleep.
Haven't tried so much else but as you know - it's just a heat gun with a termostate. But the Volcano is really nice - really really nice. When this one breaks i will order a new one imediately - but probably won't break though. Nice 3 years warantee on them. But agreed - expensive stuff, but how much is a lung on the black market? ;O)


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Sep 15, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Hi Blazed - no problem. Yes - i have the Volcano. It's really excellent. I have only tried a VapirOne that really sucked. It's still in my drawer. Used it 5 times and put it to a loong sleep.
> Haven't tried so much else but as you know - it's just a heat gun with a termostate. But the Volcano is really nice - really really nice. When this one breaks i will order a new one imediately - but probably won't break though. Nice 3 years warantee on them. But agreed - expensive stuff, but how much is a lung on the black market? ;O)


Depends but i think i read it was as low as $30,000. Much more than a volcano!  
We shall see, i do some reading on reviews and such and probably get one by christmas.


----------



## Brimi (Sep 15, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Depends but i think i read it was as low as $30,000. Much more than a volcano!
> We shall see, i do some reading on reviews and such and probably get one by christmas.


Hopefully you are talking about the Volcano for X-mas and not a lung ;O)


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Sep 15, 2011)

Hahahha  , well after living near metro areas I probably need a new one 

Anyway back on thread topic, if anyone else drowns please post pics/smoke report. I'll do the same hopefully when I harvest in a couple months!


----------



## ayekay (Sep 20, 2011)

I wasn't sure if I missed it hopping around *riddleme*'s threads but what is the preferred PH of the water used to drown? 
*Riddleme*, if you or another experienced mentor can answer this, you advise to leave lights on for continuous growth as opposed to the theory of post-harvest darkness increasing THC? 
Last question, for now, day one of the drown begins an hour after lights on the day that they are ripe to harvest?


----------



## Brimi (Sep 20, 2011)

ayekay said:


> I wasn't sure if I missed it hopping around *riddleme*'s threads but what is the preferred PH of the water used to drown?
> *Riddleme*, if you or another experienced mentor can answer this, you advise to leave lights on for continuous growth as opposed to the theory of post-harvest darkness increasing THC?
> Last question, for now, day one of the drown begins an hour after lights on the day that they are ripe to harvest?


Hi Ayekay - the ph of the water doesn't matter much. I never do anything and just use tap water that is very alkalic.

I support to leave the lights on. I read somewhere that they made experiments with this and the increase amount of THC was more in the night time and not after darkness for days. I have never and will never bother to turn of the lights again - tried it though - didn't notice any difference - the White Widow i tried it on was just as nice without darkness.

Last question: Don't bother - just submerge any time you feel like it and wait for 10 days. That's what i do anyway ;O).

Hope it helps you


----------



## ayekay (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info and the quick reply *Brimi*! 

Another question I have is that *riddleme* advises that the plants need plenty of N during the drown to properly execute the technique... What about if it dropped a majority of her fan leaves during flower? 

Will this affect the chemical reactions drastically during drowning without all that extra nitrogen from the lost fan leaves? 

(Using *subcool*'s super soil in a 5 gallon bucket with too much bloom booster on day 30/45... Ladies lookin great minus the "autumn" look.)


----------



## Brimi (Sep 21, 2011)

ayekay said:


> Thanks for the info and the quick reply *Brimi*!
> 
> Another question I have is that *riddleme* advises that the plants need plenty of N during the drown to properly execute the technique... What about if it dropped a majority of her fan leaves during flower?
> 
> ...


No problem. Don't think N is important - i never added extra N anyway and it sure makes my bud tastier faster. I'm not that much into the chemistry of the canabinoids but i don't think it's a problem. Just drown it and wait for 10 days - you'll be fine.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Sep 22, 2011)

Post pics of drowning  would love before after and trimmed pics


----------



## iNFID3L (Sep 22, 2011)

Brimi said:


> I read i a post here that completely submerging a plant into water about a week prior to harvest should kickstart the fermenting process? Something about anaerobic process. Anybody tried this yet? - im going to try it in a couple of weeks, but would be nice to hear from more experienced guys.
> 
> My plan is:
> 2 weeks prior to harvest i will flush the plant every day. 1 week prior to harvest i will leave the plant in a bucket of pure water for the last week.
> ...


is that what happens then in the natural world, or, is that what the growers of Morocco do ? or any where else in the world ? 

why mess with a known working formula.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Sep 22, 2011)

iNFID3L said:


> is that what happens then in the natural world, or, is that what the growers of Morocco do ? or any where else in the world ?
> 
> why mess with a known working formula.


??? Did you read the thread? Brimi and others tried with great reported success. Further more morocco farmers don't do things perfectly right they cure the buds in the sun and without humidity control because they primarily make hash and need the money to survive. 

AND everyone should constantly be questioning the status quo or we would never progress. "slavery works why change it? Horses work who needs an automobile?" lol. Just saying


----------



## iNFID3L (Sep 22, 2011)

i wont bother reading any more here, its almost as if poeple HAVE to do things, just for the sake of it.


----------



## vapedup (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't know what y'all are talking about! But YES it will help!! U leave the plant in water with no o2, I just read a long ass post on this subject, there is a science involved, something about. The plant start making alcohol and starts self fermentation, and I did this to my G13, when u chop it, u can SMELL the alcohol, try it man! I'm gonna try it again on my. Next harvest!


----------



## vapedup (Sep 22, 2011)

I just noticed. This thread had 13 pages!


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice  have you tried drowned vs non drowned and noticed a difference? 

Also what kind of vape do you have??


----------



## PotPower (Sep 23, 2011)

LOL!
You must drain and replace with fresh water a couple times a day but I hear after a few days then hang to dry.
If properly done it will not mold.
I use the drowning the roots in water with no oxygenation for the last 3 days before harvest but I do not dunk my buds.
This will stop nutrient intake and cause a chemical reaction which speed-ens up the "CURING" process.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Sep 23, 2011)

PotPower said:


> LOL!
> You must drain and replace with fresh water a couple times a day but I hear after a few days then hang to dry.
> If properly done it will not mold.
> I use the drowning the roots in water with no oxygenation for the last 3 days before harvest but I do not dunk my buds.
> This will stop nutrient intake and cause a chemical reaction which speed-ens up the "CURING" process.


Yah not soaking buds that would be a "water cure". Dont know about replacing water from what ive heard you want to let the water sit. Replacing it would mean introducing new oxygen. Most people top it off, some even boil the water to get all the oxygen out of the water they can.

Potpower have you noticed this way giving you better or "smoother" smoking buds?


----------



## PotPower (Sep 24, 2011)

I never dunked my buds but I have tried the water drowing method on the roots on a few pots before.
I noticed they cured much faster because I guess the trick is getting the plant to turn it's sugars into alcohol which helps in it's curing process.
I think it just speeds the process up a little more but in the end I didn't notice anything different.
I probably won't try it out unless I have moldy buds.


----------



## Brimi (Sep 24, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Yah not soaking buds that would be a "water cure". Dont know about replacing water from what ive heard you want to let the water sit. Replacing it would mean introducing new oxygen. Most people top it off, some even boil the water to get all the oxygen out of the water they can.
> 
> Potpower have you noticed this way giving you better or "smoother" smoking buds?


Agree replacing water will give fresh oxygene and completely ruin the job. Also - doing it for 3-4 days has too little effect. Plants are made to resist a couple of days submerging in heavy rainfall - 3 days is too little to start fermentation properly i think.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey I'm drowning a plant ATM buds are looking good but my leaves are all super dead/crusty. I remember someone else's just turned darker. Is this consistent with the results you have gotten? I have pics on the last page of my journal as well.

Oh and on the water there's a substance that looks like oil because it reflects light like a rainbow. 
And it looks like there's white mold on the surface of the soil.


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Mar 30, 2012)

Brimi said:


> Just read this: Fermentation is strictly defined as any way of anaerobically degrade pyruvic acid and recycle NAD+ to keep glycolysis going. You can then categorize this process as lactic acid fermentation (where pyruvate accepts electrons from NADH directly and becomes lactate), alcoholic fermentation (where pyruvate is first decarboxylated to acetaldehyde which then accepts electrons from NADH to become ethanol) and others (which are much more obscure). So technically, human cells are able to carry out lactic acid fermentation. Liver cells also have the enzyme alcohol dehydrogenase (responsible for ethanol formation in yeast and other fungi), but we use it in the reverse direction so to speak to get rid of any alcohol which we consume by converting it to pyruvate.
> Plants however, can carry out alcoholic fermatation. They don't normally do it, because plants are usually in contact with oxygen. However, if you flood the root of a plant for about a week the cells are starved of oxygen, and because of this they will start carrying out alcoholic fermentation to survive.


this is not true at all. biological fermentation is happening all the time in plant cells that cannot process oxygen. there are lots of cells like that so they create energy (ATP) anaerobically.

they will not carry out alcoholic fermentation in order to survive. how would alcoholic fermentation help them survive anyhow?


never heard so much shite in all my life.


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Mar 30, 2012)

PotPower said:


> LOL!
> You must drain and replace with fresh water a couple times a day but I hear after a few days then hang to dry.
> If properly done it will not mold.
> I use the drowning the roots in water with no oxygenation for the last 3 days before harvest but I do not dunk my buds.
> This will stop nutrient intake and cause a chemical reaction which speed-ens up the "CURING" process.


what is this chemical reaction that speeds up the curing process? before buds start curing they must first dry. are you suggesting drowning the roots pre-harvest will also speed up the drying process?


----------



## snowdog203 (Jul 26, 2012)

I like this drowning idea for my soil grow. After hearing about the smell problem I think if I were ambitious I'd make a perpetual compost tea (more than a 24 hour life), using an aerator and adding more molasses and compost to keep the water in the drowning bucket "sweet" smelling. Not so sure about anything, these pages do well to help one stay skeptical about rules and methods. The putrification of the drowning water sounds counter productive. I am not sure that the increased percent of oxygen in aerated water would cause an adverse affect especially due to the fact that the relative amount the roots would be restricted to while under water. Hence magnitudes of difference in available oxygen to the roots, undrowned vs drowned aerated water or not. I am a strong believer in practical testing, practical tests in many ways bypass the need for the complex explanations, if one is to be had, and provide evidence based on proof. ~peas


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 26, 2012)

this is all ridiculous drowning plant prior to harvest i am shocked at things people try lol don't know about where you guys come from but April showers ring a bell that is the month usually the most rain falls which is beginning of a plant cycle not at the end 
in fall you get minor showers but not massive dumps climate changes to colder nights thus hencing flowering mode 
and fruit ripeness 
all you doing is shocking the root zone and plant thus stopping everything not good 
if your dead set on trying to achieve better results ( meaning weight ) then place a AC unit in last week or 2 creating a frost like enviroment hence how out door growers use as chop day second frost


----------



## Izoc666 (Jul 27, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> this is all ridiculous drowning plant prior to harvest i am shocked at things people try lol don't know about where you guys come from but April showers ring a bell that is the month usually the most rain falls which is beginning of a plant cycle not at the end
> in fall you get minor showers but not massive dumps climate changes to colder nights thus hencing flowering mode
> and fruit ripeness
> all you doing is shocking the root zone and plant thus stopping everything not good
> if your dead set on trying to achieve better results ( meaning weight ) then place a AC unit in last week or 2 creating a frost like enviroment hence how out door growers use as chop day second frost


LOL you silly..., you should give this a try on one of your plant then you will understand why. I did tried and love it...it must for me every harvest and got me a real smoothiest smoke before i put buds in the cure jars.

just amazing....trust me you wont be disappoint with this drowning practice. I ve been there and done that.

please come back to do the smoke report with drowning. 

or dont bother to post in here that you havent try this drowning practice.

happy gardening and peace.


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 30, 2012)

Izoc666 said:


> LOL you silly..., you should give this a try on one of your plant then you will understand why. I did tried and love it...it must for me every harvest and got me a real smoothiest smoke before i put buds in the cure jars.
> 
> just amazing....trust me you wont be disappoint with this drowning practice. I ve been there and done that.
> 
> ...


 Again what are you actually achieving here by drowning a plant ?????? is it like a myth of flushing a plant so that it gets rid of the nutrients in the bud ) yea ok there to achieve smooth smoke its knowing how to DRY AND CURE anyone can grow weed its the last step DRYING the weed that takes knowledge 
slowly dry your buds slowly and evenly allowing all the CBD's to be broke down to actual THC slow drying is key to smooth smoke, as in a sense your curing at the same time as well as strain types some are just harsh period hell i could roll you a joint you be thinking your smoking a menthol cig
and it would knock you on your ass you would inhale it and your throat would freeze up lol


----------



## Izoc666 (Jul 30, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> Again what are you actually achieving here by drowning a plant ?????? is it like a myth of flushing a plant so that it gets rid of the nutrients in the bud ) yea ok there to achieve smooth smoke its knowing how to DRY AND CURE anyone can grow weed its the last step DRYING the weed that takes knowledge
> slowly dry your buds slowly and evenly allowing all the CBD's to be broke down to actual THC slow drying is key to smooth smoke, as in a sense your curing at the same time as well as strain types some are just harsh period hell i could roll you a joint you be thinking your smoking a menthol cig
> and it would knock you on your ass you would inhale it and your throat would freeze up lol


first of all you have a beautiful laides in the picture ! but the picture isnt need in here to show off...this is all about drowning practice, if you wanna the best porn of buds then post at other thread, please. with no disrespect intended, sir.

Im exprienced grower with dry and cure process, you re very correct about drying and curing is most important to make buds more smooth when you smoke, in proper way, no question...but i mean this is all about fermentation process that give you jumpstart to start with..it will be not harsh when you smoke just bud drying part and havent cure yet but its really smooth. see what i mean ? Hope so that you do. 

Stay high and keep your garden greener as always !

peace.


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 31, 2012)

Fermentation process ???? you think drowning your MJ plant will kick of fermentation ?? fermentation process works little more differently then that but any ways have at er


----------



## wazir62 (Oct 25, 2013)

If you have never used this drowning technique how could someone possibly comment against it.if you don't like trying different things its ok. Don't knock it until you try it.


----------



## blacksun (Oct 26, 2013)

wazir62 said:


> If you have never used this drowning technique how could someone possibly comment against it.if you don't like trying different things its ok. Don't knock it until you try it.




Are you for real?

You created that account back in Sept. of 2012 and with your one and only post, you bumped this ancient ass thread just now. Have you been trying to reply to this thread this whole time and just now got around to it, or what?





No, but seriously....is this your first day at (t)rollitup? 

EVERYONE "knocks it without trying it" on literally EVERY subject here.

Even some of the long time "pros" on this site with their armies of drones will knock shit they themselves have blatantly used incorrectly, or even worse, haven't used at all.


----------



## bird mcbride (Oct 26, 2013)

According to an old Hippie belief, drowning the plant forced it to produce more sugars and makes it taste sweeter. This is where the belief that a roots on flush is beneficail and to some degree does make the smoke more tolerable. I don't mind adding to an old thread. Maybe it took a while to get the plant etc


----------



## danky supreme (Oct 27, 2013)

For anyone coming across this thread drowning the roots does work. Very rarely do I come across information that I find significant but this definitely qualifies. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


----------



## danky supreme (Oct 27, 2013)

Read the link above it explains everything


----------



## wazir62 (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow.... I mean mindset. I drowned my roots recently after a few grows and being a total noob. I was finally able to use this technique. Drowning the roots works even for a noob. On that note by me being a beginner and not being well versed in the curing process this allows me to have some good quality end product while I still learn. As for all the info on flushing does and don't;This information is quite simple and very informative about bud ripeness for me. But then again I only grow hot peppers.
[QUOTE=blacksun;9757112]Are you for real?
You created that account back in Sept. of 2012 and with your one and only post, you bumped this ancient ass thread just now. Have you been trying to reply to this thread this whole time and just now got around to it, or what?





No, but seriously....is this your first day at (t)rollitup? 

EVERYONE "knocks it without trying it" on literally EVERY subject here.

Even some of the long time "pros" on this site with their armies of drones will knock shit they themselves have blatantly used incorrectly, or even worse, haven't used at all.[/QUOTE]


----------



## plaguedog (Nov 27, 2013)

Al Dente said:


> I didn't see anything in that thread about whether the roots are needed to get oxygen uptake in the foliage (it seems like leaves could just absorb it directly from the air), which was my question. If I missed it please point it out to me.
> 
> Aside from that, if the point of this is to prevent mineral uptake in the roots and/or induce fermentation in the roots causing them to produce alcohol which would then be taken up to the leaves and flowers, why not just cut the plant off at the base and stick the stem in a container with some water to which a little booze has been added?


At nightime, Plants take in Oxygen during the process of Plant respiration [the oxidation of certain substrates by enzymes, leading to a release of carbon dioxide. It can be loosely thought of as the opposite of photosynthesis, though the net release of carbon dioxide in respiration is less than carbon uptake in photosynthesis. Sources of glucose for respiration for plants are starch or directly from photosynthesis. So by starving the roots of oxygen by drowing, you slow down or halt this process all together. To me it makes perfect sense from a scientific stand point.


----------



## CaretakerDad (Nov 27, 2013)

plaguedog said:


> At nightime, Plants take in Oxygen during the process of Plant respiration [the oxidation of certain substrates by enzymes, leading to a release of carbon dioxide. It can be loosely thought of as the opposite of photosynthesis, though the net release of carbon dioxide in respiration is less than carbon uptake in photosynthesis. Sources of glucose for respiration for plants are starch or directly from photosynthesis. So by starving the roots of oxygen by drowing, you slow down or halt this process all together. To me it makes perfect sense from a scientific stand point.


People please do some reading in a biology book before you say silly things like this ^^^^^^^^^^^^

From Ask.com "Respiration process in plants is the intake of carbon-dioxide and exhales oxygen during the day as the plants gets energy through the photosynthesis process in which the carbon-dioxide is converted into sugars using the sun light energy, as this process uses carbon-dioxide and water, the resulting gas oxygen is given out as a waste product. During the night, as the photosynthesis process cannot be happening without sun, so it exhales the carbon-dioxide itself. This is the respiration in plants in simple words."


----------



## plaguedog (Dec 9, 2013)

CaretakerDad said:


> People please do some reading in a biology book before you say silly things like this ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> From Ask.com "Respiration process in plants is the intake of carbon-dioxide and exhales oxygen during the day as the plants gets energy through the photosynthesis process in which the carbon-dioxide is converted into sugars using the sun light energy, as this process uses carbon-dioxide and water, the resulting gas oxygen is given out as a waste product. During the night, as the photosynthesis process cannot be happening without sun, so it exhales the carbon-dioxide itself. This is the respiration in plants in simple words."



http://www.nytimes.com/learning/students/scienceqa/archive/950912a.html

I could go on for days with links, but I wont waste my time with you. Do you have any clue what you just copy and pasted???? NIGHTTIME BEING THE KEY HERE. I think yoiu're the one that needs to read a book. The only thing silly here is your comprehension skills.

Layman terms (for you, daddy)..............................

Photosynthesis

* produces food
* stores energy
* uses water
* uses carbon dioxide
* releases oxygen
* occurs in sunlight 

Respiration

* uses food
* releases energy
* produces water
* produces carbon dioxide
* uses oxygen
* occurs in the dark as well as light


----------



## Kattsjungle (Apr 23, 2019)

DrGreener said:


> Again what are you actually achieving here by drowning a plant ?????? is it like a myth of flushing a plant so that it gets rid of the nutrients in the bud ) yea ok there to achieve smooth smoke its knowing how to DRY AND CURE anyone can grow weed its the last step DRYING the weed that takes knowledge
> slowly dry your buds slowly and evenly allowing all the CBD's to be broke down to actual THC slow drying is key to smooth smoke, as in a sense your curing at the same time as well as strain types some are just harsh period hell i could roll you a joint you be thinking your smoking a menthol cig
> and it would knock you on your ass you would inhale it and your throat would freeze up lol


I had to come back in 2019 to laugh at you. “Breaking down the CBD’s into THC” wtf did i just read??? stop talking.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 23, 2019)

Kattsjungle said:


> I had to come back in 2019 to laugh at you. “Breaking down the CBD’s into THC” wtf did i just read??? stop talking.


even funnier is you are responding to somebody that hasn't been on since 2012. 

you got him good!!! LOL


----------



## LinguaPeel (Apr 23, 2019)

If you flood the roots it's gonna water down the flavor! 

Actually waters pretty heavy, i dont see any scientific way it could be absorbed by the root.


----------



## Sonoma473 (Sep 12, 2020)

endogarden said:


> No problem dude, hope I helped


Hey. Do u still use this “drowning” method? This is the only online thread ive ever seen before. Thanks man.


----------



## PlainfieldPuff (Jan 31, 2021)

I want to know also. Seems like bro science


----------



## xtsho (Jan 31, 2021)

PlainfieldPuff said:


> I want to know also. Seems like bro science



It is


----------



## PlainfieldPuff (Jan 31, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It is


I appreciate your reply, but simply saying 2 words is not gonna convince me lol. Your word means just as much as any ones in this post.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 31, 2021)

PlainfieldPuff said:


> I appreciate your reply, but simply saying 2 words is not gonna convince me lol. Your word means just as much as any ones in this post.


Well then try it and see for yourself.

Have fun.


----------



## PlainfieldPuff (Jan 31, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Well then try it and see for yourself.
> 
> Have fun.


If we all did that there wouldn’t be any use for these forums now would there . I think I might have to though.


----------



## 70's natureboy (Feb 1, 2021)

The forum already told you not to waste your time. That's pretty darn useful.


----------



## Moldy (Feb 1, 2021)

Didn't work for me 10 years ago.


----------

